# Ahuyenta gatos



## anthony123 (Oct 5, 2007)

hola compañeros esta vez escribo por un serio problema que tiene afectada a toda mi familia (incluyendome :evil, el problema es la intrusion de 2 gatos a la cocina de mi casa y por consiguiente el DESASTRE. Otro inconveniente es que no se pueden bloquear las ventanas porque nos cocinariamos como pollos. la pregunta es. existe alguna forma de espantar a los gatos por un buzzer o resonador piezoelectrico, ultrasonido, etc.? Gracias de amtemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Creo que los gatos NO responden a los sonidos ultrasonicos como los perros, roedores o murcièlagos.

Busca:
auyentador ultrasonico y prueba variando la frecuencacia o mejor y mas simple 
comprate un perro


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 5, 2007)

perro: ni es una opcion. pero gracias por la respuesta. sera que tendre que tratar con la pimienta o la naftalina.
Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Fogonazo me robo la idea del perro.
Pero sino puedes probar con algunos líquidos que venden en las veterinarias que auyentan animales pero tu no te das cuenta. 
Otra idea es la foto de un perro, pero puede ser menos efectiva.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sistema ecologico de liberarse de los gatos.


Voy a tener que aclarar que es una IRONIA ?


----------



## meche (Oct 22, 2007)

hola que tal,prueba con esto:armate una luz estroboscopica frente a la ventana donde entra el fulano gato,o le da taquicardia o lo dejas ciego,eso los espanta


----------



## leop4 (Nov 12, 2007)

cual es mejor este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/plaga1/index.htm
o este http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ratonero/index.htm
jaja


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 28, 2007)

Creo que por internet venden cepos para gatos. Son muy parecidos a los cepos de ratones, si no tambien puedes armar una jaula trampa, y tener una charla muy seria con el gato. Otra opción és utilizar un detector de presencia, y activar con el un tono de 6Khz y mas de 100dBs. El gato va a flipar cada vez que se asome a tu cocina.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 28, 2007)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> un tono de 6Khz y mas de 100dBs. El gato va a flipar cada vez que se asome a tu cocina.


Como lo genero? que elemento de salida puede (cornetas, resonadores,etc) con esas especificaciones?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

Tweeter pìezoelectrico + 555 + transistor de potencia

555 oscila (Astable)
Tr amplifica 
Tweeter pone nervioso al gato

Si no, siempre esta la posibilidad de "Anacleta"


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 15, 2008)

Pues no me habia dado cuenta del post de fogonazo! 
Para fogonazo! que transistor?un TIP122? para que ciclo duty tengo q configurar el 555? tweeter de que potencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ! que transistor?un TIP122? para que ciclo duty tengo q configurar el 555?



Si te funcionara bien, El ciclo lo mas cercano al 50% que sea posible, dara mejor rendimiento en el tweeter. 



> tweeter de que potencia?



Los piezoelectricos vienen de una sola potencia y son muy economicos. Puedes poner mas de uno en paralelo.


Y no te olvides de Anacleta ella siempre esta dispuesta


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 16, 2008)

Bueno cuando saque los calculos publico un diagramita a ver!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 17, 2008)

Tngo una duda: Cuando valla a sacar los calculos pongo 6 KHz?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

Habria que preguntarle a los gatos ¿ Cual es el sonido que mas les fastidia ?
o hacer un oscilador variable e ir probando.

Una frecuencia minima de 6k creo que andara bien.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2008)

Ok.. sacare unos calculos ( no se si quedaran bien jejejejeje)


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2008)

Tengo que quitar el condeso ceramico del pin 5?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2008)

Correcion! Lo configure para 1,6 KHz  ops: 
En la imagen aparecen los valores para 6 KHz


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 18, 2008)

Pero 6khz no solo auyentará a los gatos ( si es que los auyenta), será un martírio vivir al lado de algo así.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2008)

Pero el aparato no quedara prendido todo el dia! Se activara por un haz laser justamente por donde pasan los individuos indeseados (gatos)


----------



## menduco (Ene 18, 2008)

hola amigos del foro, hacia tiempo q no posteaba..... me intereso este diseño y la verdad q tengo el mismo problema con estos gatos de mier... los hijos de su madre se me meten por la ventana en la noche y hacen desastres en la cocina y no podemos cerrar la ventana porque aca en mendoza el calor es insoportable tanto de dia como de noche,si el circuto funciona podrias anthony123 ayudarme a montar uno simalar para mi casa?

por ahora lo q tengo es un cable pelado de una punta a la otra de la ventana y conectado a 220v (un poco violento pero bue...) lo conecto y lo desconecto pero un dia de estos me voy a olvidar de desconectarlo y voy a meter la mano y el q va a salir espantado voy a ser yo jeje


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 19, 2008)

Fogonza como estas con Anacleta eh ! 

yo auyente a los gatos de otara maner a !l

travo la ventana con una maderita y un hilo cunado entran la ventana se cierra y bueno el gatito queda adentro       

y lo demas es historia.... al dia siguiente un asadito!    

jeje!

nono la verdad...

me presto un amigo a un perro por solo 2 dias   ! Y los gatos "magicamente" nunca volvieron   

asi que si no queres tener un perro bueno... pero pedile un toque prestado a un familiar o a algun amigo (no pidas con un caniche tampoco  )... a mi me dieron un huskye malamute (siberiano) 


salu2 

PD: despues me termine encarinando y me compre uno ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

C2 estabiliza la tension de disparo del 555, dejalo como esta.

Eventualmente se puede aplicar sobre la pata 5 una oscilacion de baja amplitud y frecuencia para que el ruido sea aun mas insoportable.



Respecto a mi mascota:

Los perros ladran y hacen ruido  - Anacleta NO.
Los perros escarban la tierra y hacen pozos  - Anacleta NO.
Los perros espantan a los gatos, pero estos pueden volver - Despues de Anacleta ni en forma de fantasma vuelven.
Los perros necesitan alimento  -  Anacleta se autobastece.
Los perros son cariñosos con los niños de los cecinos, aunque estos sean molestos -  Anacleta los digiere y se acabo la molestia y el niño. :evil:


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 19, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Eventualmente se puede aplicar sobre la pata 5 una oscilacion de baja amplitud y frecuencia para que el ruido sea aun mas insoportable.



de que frecuencia? el reset no es el pin 4?  8)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

La pata 5 es la salida de un divisor resistivo interno a 2/3 de la tension de alimentacion, si actuas sobre este suavemente cambias el punto de disparo, puede producir una frecuencia parecida a "Modulada" en la salida, resultado un sonido ¡ HORRIBLE ! 

Resumen modulas un sonido chirriante con otro mas chirriante todavia.

Gatos y vecinos disgustados.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 19, 2008)

de cuanto la frecuenia? de 100 Hz?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

Puede ser, pero debes atenuarla en amplitud, si te excedes puedes cortar la oscilacion del 555.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 19, 2008)

hola
esto lo he sacado del wikipedia:


> Audición  Los humanos y los gatos poseen un rango de audición similar. Sin embargo, los gatos pueden oír sonidos a tonos mucho más altos, incluso mejor que los perros. Pueden escuchar 2 octavas más alto que los humanos y una octava y media más que los perros. Cuando están escuchando algo, sus orejas rotan en esa dirección. Pueden rotar las orejas independientemente para precisar el origen del sonido efectuado a casi un metro, con un margen de error de 7,5 centímetros. Cuando detectan un sonido fuerte es muy probable que salgan asustados y si no llega a ser tan fuerte simplemente repliegan las orejas hacia la nuca.


Podeis intentar utilizar ultrasonidos, de esa forma los vecinos no se acordaran de la madre que pario al gato.

saludos

posdata: Donde hay gatos no hay ratones.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 19, 2008)

hola.

El asustarlos esta bien, pero por favor no les hagais daño.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 19, 2008)

Pero puedo generar el ultrasonido (20 KHz) con el tweeter?


----------



## pepechip (Ene 19, 2008)

sobre esa frecuencia anda el limite de los tweeter, yo los he visto desde 18 Khz hasta 25 Khz.
Es cuestion que te fabriques un generador que valla desde 15 a 25Khz y ir provando de modo que le moleste al gato pero no al vecino.  A las 4 de la madrugada cualquier ruido por pequeño que sea se puede oir a muchos metros de distancia.

Posdata: Si no puedes con tu enemigo, aliate con el.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 19, 2008)

y el 555 puede con esa frecuencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

Si y con 20 veces esa tambien.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 19, 2008)

Pero  me preocupa que el tweeter no responda a la frecuencia!


----------



## pepechip (Ene 19, 2008)

si el tweeter ya lo tienes, simplemente lo pruebas. y si lo tienes que comprar miras las carasteristicas tecnicas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)

Los unicos tweeter´s que te funcionaran son los piezoelectricos y para felicidad de tu bolsillo son de los mas economicos.
http://www.estudiomarhea.net/manual c10.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

Pues precisamente por eso quiero trabajar en los limites del piezoelectrico, para ahorrar dinero y estar evitandome comprar piezoelectricos de mayor respuesta a las altas frecuencias.
PD: Fogonazo no me dijiste de que frecuencia le puedo poner en el pin 5


----------



## bactering (Ene 20, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pero  me preocupa que el tweeter no responda a la frecuencia!



Y que hay de malo en usar un emisor de utrasonidos? Tampoco son tan caros


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

No son caros amigo! El problema seria conseguirlo! En mi pais es muy dificil conseguir algo que no se venda frecuentemente! Hace unos meses estaba buscando uno y no puede conseguirlo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

Si te dije, mira la pag. anterior.

Esto es un proyecto que de cientifico no tiene NADA, todo sera a prueba y error.
Tu propusiste una frecuencia de 100Hz y yo te comente que podria andar, los que determinaran la eficiencia del sistema seran los "Gatos"

Lo que si te garantizo es que una frecuencia de onda cuadrada modulada en amplitud por otra frecuencia tambien de onda cuadrada sera una "Tortura" para cualquier cosa que tenga orejas y para las que no las tengan tambien. 

Si tienes un Tweeter, usa el que tienes.
Si no tienes comprate uno piezoelectrico que te puede servir tambien para otros proyectos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

Cuando te refieres a piezo electrico te refieres al elemento como tal o al tweeter?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

Al tweeter, dentro tiene un cuarzo que es el que genera el sonido, ese de la figura ronda los U$ 6,00.

Te encontre lo que necesitas, este es el esquema completo, solo debes ajustar el capacitor
y/o resistencia para buscar el ruido mas desagradable a los gatos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

1*Empleo los diodos que estan despues del trt (amplificador) ?

2* Puedo emplear el TIP122?

3*Mofico los valores del primer 555 o lo dejo como sta?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> 1*Empleo los diodos que estan despues del trt (amplificador) ?



Te combiene dejarlos, protejen al transistor de sobretensiones por el parlante 



> 2* Puedo emplear el TIP122?



Si



> 3*Mofico los valores del primer 555 o lo dejo como sta?



El primer 555 dejalo como esta, corrige el segundo, o mejor armalo asi y prueba.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

Ok gracias! Cuando lo termine posteo fotos!
PD: Como se si el circuito anda? ya que las frecuencia no sera audibles


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

Por eso te comente que pruebes como esta, con esos valores es audible.
Luego que funcione comienzas a cambiar cosas.

Anacleta esta muy disgustada contigo.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

En el lugar donde vivo hay unas cuantos reptiles (culebras) pero no son lo suficientemente grandes para ahuyentar a los gatitos!

PD:Tendre que montarlo sobre una preperforada!


----------



## Chirstian Rivera (Ene 26, 2008)

Como puedo ver el archivo adjunto del auyentador de gatos, y deseo también saber cuales son las frecuencias de trabajo de un tweeter piezoeléctrico, es decir, de donde a donde KHz máxima trabajan


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 27, 2008)

Amigo esa información se consigue en internet y en este mismo topic: solo hace falta leer! 

PD: Creo que hay que hablar con Li-ion para que tambien modere preguntas teóricas que aparescan fácilmente en Google o X buscador


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Me mude para aqui por proligidad

Tal vez no te haga falta disipador, porque el transistor trabaja saturado (Baja disipacion)

Los capacitores ceramico vienen hasta unos 200nF
Los poliester de 1nF a 3.3 uF
Y los electroliticos desde 1 uF a . . . 

Valores aproximados


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Correccion: los electroliticos hasta 0,1 uF! El tweeter me salio en 3 $ y lo demas no pasa de 15$ 
PD: $ (valor aproximado en pesos argentinos)


----------



## menduco (Feb 7, 2008)

anothony 123 como andubo el ahuyenta gatos,funciono o los gatos siguen haciendo de las suyas?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 10, 2008)

Mañana me llega el pedido del Tweeter y del transistor, cuando lo termine voy a subir fotos y un video de la reaccion del gato (si es que reacciona)


----------



## OSWALDO MURILLO (Feb 10, 2008)

bueno para espantar los gatos es facil hay un liquido que se vende en los super que se llama pinesol mucha gente lo utiliza para limpiar lugares donde hay peste es efectivo la otra forma de ayentar a los gatos es hechar gas el que se ocupa con el carbon osea para hacer la carne ese igual es efectivo yo tenia problemas  que llegaba un gato a mi jardin y a dejar la mierda y lo solucione es efectivo muy efectivo


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 11, 2008)

una pregunta que les resultara ironica..porque lleva 2 LM555 el proyecto que posteo fogonazo...?

por que otro transistor se puede sustituir el 2n3055


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2008)

jose_flash: El primer LM555 produce una modulacion en la frecuencia de trabajo del segundo LM555
En lugar del 2N3055 puede ser un TIP3055, TIP41, Etc


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 11, 2008)

ok gracias porque tengo miles de tip 41..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 11, 2008)

Una resistencia entre el primer 555 (100Hz) y el segundo 555 (x MHz) recorda la onda?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 15, 2008)

Un adelanto para los inpacientes! Emite un silvido realmente desagradable [  ] , pero el problema viene cuando trato de conectar el TIP41! Sin transistor emite el silvido, pero con el, no se mite nada! Busque las distintas datas y todas dicen lo mismo [B,C,E]


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 16, 2008)

que valores utilizaste al final  R1=? R2=? C1=? se ve mortifero...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 16, 2008)

a R1= le colocque un valor standar (1K) y el condeso de 10000pF! Como R2 coloque un potenciometro muy sencible que tenia de 100 K


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tengo una duda! Si quiero amplificar la intensidad de la onda cuadrada que debo usar? Pense en amplificador de audio, pero stos trabajan con mV en la entrada y no me sirve!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Puedo utilizar un transformador? o transistores en cascada?


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 25, 2008)

No creo necesario que debas utilizar un amplificador (espantarias todos los gatos del barrio), pero si, podrías emplear un transformador o un amplificador puente (puente H). Recuerda que los transductores que empleas normalmente son piezoelectricos y no requieren "potencia". 
Además... no vas a escuchar el sonido... está por encima del rango audible para el ser humano.

Yo sugiero que pruebes primero (asustando a un gato) el circuito como está.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 26, 2008)

Con un puente H? El puente H si mal no recuerdo es para controlar motores CC y otras cosillas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2008)

En este caso se puede usar para exitar al Tweeter y cuadruplicar la potencia (Puente H)


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sigo sin entender? Pero cómo?


----------



## electroaficionado (Feb 27, 2008)

Anthony tu tienes mascotas? digo porque eso limitaria el radio de accion de tu aparato.
Por otro lado es normal que no lo escuches, solo debes ir a un lugar que haya perros o mejor gatos y ver si salen corriendo al encender eso.
Si lo potencias mucho corres el riesgo de que los perros de los vecinos empiecen a quejarse...

Saludos.

PD: Fogonazo, tengo vecinos chinos, asi que si quiero gato llamo al delivery...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 27, 2008)

OJO: Yo vivo en un zona rural! Los vecinos se encuentran bien alejados!! Necesito potencia! Ademas no he concluido con el aparato porque el diseño esta imcompleto! Hace falta mas potencia: traté con un TIP41 y nada sucedio [ *A FRECUENCIA AUDIBLE PREVIAMENTE ACCIONADA ANTES DE COLOCAR EL TRT* ]


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Jejejejeje yo se que es un puente H, pero un post anterior se hablo del puente H como un amplificador!


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2008)

Si especificas mejor.

Mira esto.






http://www.huarpe.com/electronica/potencia/potencia7a.html


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pero la onda que estoy empleando es cuadrada (no simetrica) y el dibujo es triangular


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.huarpe.com/electronica/potencia/potencia7a.html


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quede en las mismas!


----------



## Meta (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.mitecnologico.com/Main/Transistores


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 4, 2008)

No importa la forma de onda que tengas, el puente H te permite cuadruplicar la potencia. Observa que los transistores conducen cruzados, es decir conducen el de arriba a la derecha y el de abajo a la izquierda. Con ello, tienes el parlante (carga) entre positivo y masa.

Cuando se invierten las señales de control, conducen los otros transistores y nuevamente tienes la tensión de alimentacion de un lado de la carga y masa del otro, pero estan cruzados. 

Es como si se alimentaran de 2Vcc, ¿se entiende?.

Suerte.

PD: No es que lleve estadisticas, pero esto de ahuyentar los gatos lleva mas de 100 respuestas, no vistas en otro tema.... guauuuuu... perdon... digo miauuuuuu.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2008)

He intentado saturar un TIP41 con 21KHz y nada! Nisiquiera con uno de pequeña señal como el              
2N3904 y e BC547! 

Alguna alternativa? algun transistor que responda? 

PD: Casi siempre mis temas se llevan unas cuantas paginas jejejejeje  8)


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Me ha surgido una duda estos dias de reflexion ( y desorden jejejejeje) ¿Como se que el tweeter esta respondiendo a los 26 Khz? 

Limite del tweeter: 27 Khz


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 20, 2008)

Los gatos deben estar corriendo lejos de tu casa....

Deberías colocar un microfono frente al tweeter y ver si hay señal. Un buen microfono... claro, o un receptor ultrasonico. El oido humano escucha "hasta" los 20 KHz… dicen.


----------



## Julito (Mar 20, 2008)

Hace unos años tuve ese problema con los gatos del vecindario, la solución fue construirme una  "valla" o "pastor electrico" como los que usan los campesinos para guardar las ovejas, vacas, etc.

Existe comercialmente, pero para este servicio vale uno económico que lo puedes construir facilmente, necesitas:

Buscar una bobina de "Alta Tensión" de un coche viejo.

Construir un oscilador que genere unos impulsos.

Un trozo de cordon del que usan los campesinos para los "Pastores Electricos" (como vives en el campo lo tendrás fácil),  si no lo consigues lo puedes hacer con un cordón de color "llamativo"  puede ser Rojo y le pasas en espiral un hilo de alambre fino.


Los impulsos generados los aplicas a la bobina y salen unos impulsos de 3 o 4 Kv. que se los aplicas al hilo que pones de barrera por el sitio donode entran los gatos, cuando reciban el primer susto ya no vuelven mientras vean el cordón.

Yo ya no tengo el esquema, pero te puedo asegurar que es muy sencillo y me fue muy efectivo durante varios años.

Suerte.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Pero a donde mando la señal del micro? 

Alta tensión no es mi solucion porque el area es muy transitada (niños y adultos viejotes que los puedos matar con unos cuantos mA o hasta uA jejeje)

PD: No es un campo 100%..


----------



## Julito (Mar 20, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pero a donde mando la señal del micro?
> 
> Alta tensión no es mi solucion porque el area es muy transitada (niños y adultos viejotes que los puedos matar con unos cuantos mA o hasta uA jejeje)
> 
> PD: No es un campo 100%..



Esto no es para el micro, es un circuito distinto, es para colocar un "cable" que situarías delimitando una zona para que no pasen por allí, no debe estar al alcance de los niños, ya que te da un "leñazo" que asusta.  :evil:       

Aunque son impulsos de AT, la corriente que podría suministrar es mínima, no tiene peligro, pero te da un susto que no lo vuelves a tocar.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Para que te mates el piojo voy a subir una foto del ambiente felino! jejeje


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

PD: No está completo


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 29, 2008)

me compre un tweeter piezoelectrico 4.000-27.000 Hz http://www.fonestar.es/index.php?me...Altavoces para agudos TWEETER&menu5=FSN-1005A
  y conecte el oscilador pero no suena y lo conecto a un piezoelectrico chico de un despertador y  pitaba...¿porque es eso? ¿es por que no llege a esos valores ..?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 30, 2008)

27 KHz no es una frecuencia audible...

PD: Hice la misma pregunta de como saber si un tweeter estaba andando a X frecuencia ultrasonica y quedo en el aire


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Agrega un capacitor en serie a la punta + del multimetro (100nF) y mide tension alterna sobre el Tweeter.

Estados posibles:
1) Hay tension = Circuito funcionando
2) No hay tension = Depresion, tristeza, gatos rondando por ahi


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 30, 2008)

El problema no es que el circuito funcione, sino que el tweeter esté emitiendo una X frecuencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Si tienes tension alterna pero no se escucha tienes las siguientes posibilidades

1) Frecuencia inaudible, ultrasonica
2) Tweeter quemado

Para saber si el TW funciona aumenta el valor del capacitor de oscilacion hasta que se vuelva audible, agregale en paralelo otro de 1nF (Por ejemplo)

Efectua la medicion con el capacitor, si no lo colocas puede resultar una medicion engañosa


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 30, 2008)

pero..
4.000 Hz si es audible por lo que deberia escuchar...algo a no ser que no llege a ese rango ..por eso pregunto si con condensador de 0.1 uF ,R1=1K y R2 =pote de 250K puede llegarse a una frecuencia comprendida entre esos valores.. = que yo oiga,...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

jose_flash: Mediste como explique ?


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 30, 2008)

no......como es poner un condensador el + del polimetro i ponerlo en el tweeter...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Lo colocas en serie con la punta de prueba del multimetro (Roja).
Tus nuevas puntas de prueba seran ahora la pata libre del condensador y la punta negra del multimetro.
Con esta configuracion mides tension de CA sobre el mismo tweeter.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 30, 2008)

cuando neste en marcha o parado¿?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Cuando este funcionando.


----------



## santiago (Mar 31, 2008)

lee el post patada a persona      o la mejor solucion poco ortodoxa sensor de movimiento con calibre 50 acoplado 
yo probe con una alarma de estas que venden para autos de 12 v (media rara de forma tamaño y circuito) y le cambiando la tension de entrada variaba la frecuencia y por consiguiente la locura de la gata de mi vecina
PD:tenia problema similar con perros y todo pero no entraban a la casa rayaban el techo de los autos con sus uñas y cuando llego una nueva camioneta a la familia fue la gota que derramo el vaso y tome acciones   
salu2


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 4, 2008)

jajajaj ya funciona...dios que sonido mas desagradable y lo pase a ultrasonidos le puse el polimetro + 100 nF y funciona y se lo puese al gato de mi vecino y se puso un poco nervioso ..


----------



## santiago (Abr 4, 2008)

mientras se ponga nervioso en son de irse no de venir mientras no lo atraiga jejeje
salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 4, 2008)

He hecho unas cuantas investigaciones (como creador del post jejeje 8) )y encontre que las motivaciones de los gatos por la comida no se ve afectada por factores externos: entiendase ultrasonido, golpes,etc.

Estoy ahora en una situacion peor... recuerden lo nifomanas que son las gatas y la dicha esta preñada de como 40 gatos aledaños!


----------



## santiago (Abr 4, 2008)

40? jaja es peor de lo imaginable la mejor solucion (me remonto a mi anterior mensaje) calibre 50 con sensor de movimiento, detecta un gato en el campo visual y pahhhhh         jaja
dale carne picada o molida con vidrio mezclado jejeje  
salu2


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 4, 2008)

No sean malos con los gatitos che.

Y si conectás el sensor a un circuito con uno de esos integrados que guardan unos segundos de audio y le grabás unos perros ladrando?  los vecinos no se van a quejar de un "perro que ladra"!

Sino, comprales comida y tirasela a los gatos en otra parte de la casa para que no molesten en la cocina, jejeje.

PD: sí, ya sé, post con aporte 0 (cero)


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 5, 2008)

Jejejejejejeje bueno cabe resaltar que todavia no he puesto a prueba el proyecto completo! Use solo un 555 a 6000 Hz y un Tweeter del cual uso como un 1/32 de su potencia (Todavia espero lo del maldito puente H)


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 5, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> He intentado saturar un TIP41 con 21KHz y nada! Nisiquiera con uno de pequeña señal como el
> 2N3904 y e BC547!
> 
> Alguna alternativa? algun transistor que responda?



Volvamos un poquito atrás antes de pasar al puente H. Yo te vi decir esto y por ahí (ahora no lo encuentro) que en frecuencia audible no escuchabas nada cuando ponías el transistor. Cuál es problema? nunca pudiste hace andar el circuito con 1 transistor? Otra cosa, con qué tensión estás alimentando el circuito?
Con 15V de alimentación, un solo transistor y un sonido de 10kHz tendrías que obtener una linda aturdida, si eso no sucede entonces el transistor no está cumpliendo su trabajo. Además con un puente H vas a elevar la potencia 4 veces y no es tanto como pensás, son sólo 6dB, no vas a pasar de no escuchar nada a aturdirte, eso seguro.

Slds...


----------



## leop4 (Abr 5, 2008)

pregunta... yo tengo un jaulon con 4 pajaros y cada ves que subo esta esa gata que ademas de asustar a mis canarios me caga en la terraza hasta que le de con el rifle de balines de plomo jeje. quiero hacer este 555 pero  a los canarios les molestaria este ruido?


----------



## jose_flash (May 9, 2008)

ya le puse otros valores y le puse el polimetro + cond y  me oscila entre 5,0 y 5,6 ta bien..¿?

eso significa que funciona..?

y otra pregunta lo pongo en paralelo al tweeter o en serie al tweeter ? yo medi en paralelo como me resulto mas logico..

R1=100 Ohm R2=1 Kohm C1=33 nF


----------



## anthony123 (May 9, 2008)

El problema es que le coloque el transistor adjuntandole (en saturacion) un 555 a una frecuencia audible..!


----------



## zgouki (Dic 5, 2008)

Y amigo anthony? Pudiste auyentar a los gatos? Creo q estos felinos nos estan haciendo la guerra! Tengo 2 que se juntan a la noche en mi terraza a romper las bolas, rasquetean un acrilico q tengo en el techo y me dejan deposiciones y todo un desastre! Y a mi vecino peor aún, tiene en el techo cubierto de una membrana reflectiva del sol (plateada, creo q es aluminio o algo así, es para q el solno recaliente demasiado las casas), y se ve que el meo de estos animales tiene un acido muy fuerte porque lo carcomio todo!
Requiero ayuda, tampoco quiero ver tripas de gatos en mi terraza (considerando q mi vecino tiene una linda escopeta y no creo q tarde en usarla).
Saludos

PD: De última cuanto cobras el envio por encomienda a Anacleta, Fogonazo?


----------



## linus (Dic 7, 2008)

Buenas!

Yo tengo el mismo problema de gatos. Me da un poco de pena aplicar medidas severas contra ellos, pero cuando el problema es de tipo higiénico (se cagan por todas partes) hay que hacer algo...

He creado una solución alternativa que consiste en activar un tirachinas con un sensor de movimiento. El tirachinas es una simple goma elástica (no matará al gato).El sistema funciona pero quizá podeis ayudarme a hacerlo más seguro. Os explico:

He conectado un circuito de sensor de movimiento con alarma a un relé que se activa cuando detecta movimiento. El circuito del sensor me ha costado 9€ en una tienda de bricolage.  Este relé lo he conectado a la corriente de casa, conectado a una especie de fusible, que está conectado a la goma elástica. Cuando se activa el sensor de movimiento se activa el relé y se funde el fusible, disparando el tirachinas. 

El tema es que lo he probado en el comedor de mi casa, y ha funcionado. Pero el fusible ha saltado unos centímetros y ha prendido unas servilletas de papel. Mi mujer casi me hecha de casa...

¿qué puedo poner como fusible para que se funda sin quemar nada?

Gracias!


----------



## gatiori (Ene 8, 2009)

Vaya! que tema tan interesante....

Alguna vez leí que para hacer que un gato no marque su territorio (o sea que se ande orinando por todas partes) hay que echarle agua con una jeringa, pero sin que se dé cuenta el animal, y el muy menso se queda con la idea que lo mearon y ya no vuelve a marcar en ese lugar.

Pienso que tal vez se pueda conseguir una bomba como la de los automoviles que echa agua para el parabrisas, y que le eche agua (de riñón tal vez) al activarse con un sensor de movimiento.

He pensado hacer este sistema pero mi problema es con los perros de los vecinos que se andan defecando por mi jardín y eso de andar recogiendo la suciedad a cada rato es pesado. Pero tal vez funcione con los gatos.


----------



## elmo2 (Ene 12, 2009)

cuando vi este tema recorde unos videos que vi de un gato brincando como loco al encenderse una licuadora y una luz strobo...

este es el link: http://www.plasma2002.com/blenderdefender/

este lo podrias implementar con una lampara de seguridad que se activa con movimiento...

o el sensor PIR y unos relays...

pero el del link provee videos de los gatos ahuyentados... jajajaja...

de los gatos yo habia leido que pueden decidir a que cosas prestarle atensión, asi que podrian decidirse a no prestarle atensión a un ruido de ultrasonido despues de un tiempo... y el ahuyentagatos de ultrasonido perderia eficacia...

yo creo que por eso el del blender-defender decidio usar el fuerte ruido de la licuadora y la fuerte luz del strobo...

saludos...


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 14, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> Y amigo anthony? Pudiste auyentar a los gatos? Y a mi vecino peor aún, tiene en el techo cubierto de una membrana reflectiva del sol (plateada, creo q es aluminio o algo así, es para q el solno recaliente demasiado las casas), y se ve que el meo de estos animales tiene un acido muy fuerte porque lo carcomio todo!



Ese proyecto lo deje hace mucho, luego de leer que esos animales diabolicos se acostumbran a todo..! Con respecto a tu comentario de la orine, te digo que es muy cierto.! El olor es muy penetrante y el liqido es altamente corrosivo.!


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 2, 2009)

hola quiero hacer un ahuyentador de perros ya que el del al lado me tiene arto no deja pasar a nadie y los vecinos no ni se preocupan  y tengo estos cosillas dos ultrasonidos y un un piezoelectrico(creo que así se llama)  les queria pedir un favor si tiene un software para calcular los hz en un 555  ya que leyendo se necesitan entre 25khz y 30khz para espantar un perro eso

gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 3, 2009)

30 Khz?? Eso supera el rango de funcionamiento del piezoelectrico..! En google podras encontrar muchas web sites que te ofrecen calculadoras para el 555... (Intenta con *555 calculator*)    

Podras variar la frecu con un pote..![/b]


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 3, 2009)

jajajaj wena ironia ¬¬ pero bueno ya saque los cálculos y los pulsos oscilan entre  los 19khz y los 25khz creo que con eso bastara  aquí les adjunto el pcb que ise gracias anthony123


saludos


----------



## Martin Renato (Feb 6, 2009)

Construye un "Vermin Zapper", esto es un circuito que genera alto voltaje para "espantar" a los intrusos, es muy parecido a la cerca electrica, solo que lo vas a conectar a las caserolas o trastes de metal en la cocina, y veras si este gato regresa.


----------



## richar (Mar 18, 2009)

yo tambien tengo ese problema de lo sgatos y las arañas alguien sabe como hacerse algo pero seriamente no me digan veneno anacondas o perros si porfa


----------



## Elias Grusevich (Dic 3, 2009)

Voy a probar tu espanta perros lo necesito para los animales de la cuadra...gracias.


----------



## Elias Grusevich (Ene 5, 2010)

daniel 144 tu diseño del espanta perros no incluye el Nº del transistor a usar puedes completarlo???


----------



## PEBE (Feb 7, 2010)

ojala hubiera un circuito que espante gatos, los odio a esos animales rayan el techo del automovil en las noches y dejan sus graciosidades en el patio aaa y lo peor!!! mi perro les tiene miedo, jajaja.

el "Vermin Zapper" podria asustar mas que gatos!! a alguien que se descuide y agarre las caserolas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2010)

no seria mejor poner en tu ventana un alambre conectado a un flyback por unos dias,el gato aprende rapido luego de algunas descargas el gato aprende y no va a querer entrar mas .asi le enceñe a mi gato a no comer mis peces ,ya no intenta ni siquiera arrimarse a la pecera ,tengo tres peceras grandes y el gato ya no molesta mas mis peces,el ultra sonido molesta a muchos animales ademas de los gatos y no es justo que pagen por culpa del gato .sino tela metalica esa que no permite que entren los insectos,mosquito,poliyas etc.ni gatos
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 8, 2010)

Taaaanto lio por ese Gato?. Estaba facil con Anacleta. ¿Acaso será ese el *Gato de Schrödinger*? 

Tan distraido ando en el foro que nunca había visto el tema de Compañero Anthonyt123 y su gato 

Saludos!!!


----------



## unleased! (Sep 5, 2010)

Para que complicarse... si no quieres que te entren en casa pues "tela de gallinero" en la ventanas y listo http://www.protarsa.com/images/F6200a.jpg


----------



## Horacle (Dic 31, 2012)

Hola Estimados:

Soy novato en electrónica, LiveWire, en el foro, etc. Les adjunto un circuito en jpg y adentro del .rar hay un .lvw 

Tiene una etapa intermitente (555) , un generador de frecuencia (555) y un mini-amplificador con el CD4013 y unos BD139 y BD140. *Edit:* Es una combinación de lo que fui leyendo y aprendiendo en el foro.

En el simulador puse un Buzzer, pero en la realidad estoy usando un Tweeter Pyle Dryver Pro PDBT18, 4-8 Ω , 2-25 kHz

Consultas:

1.- ¿Cómo puedo hacer para obtener la potencia máxima disponible? Lo quiero hacer trabajar en 20-25 kHz. Estuve haciendo pruebas y responde hasta 30 kHZ, pero a cualquier frecuencia la potencia es baja, obtengo 8 V, 30 mA.

2.- ¿Por qué en el simulador se me quema el fusible de 1 A? ¿Algún transitorio de arranque?

3.- Acepto sugerencias, cambios, modificaciones, etc. Traten de proponer cosas sencillas.

Feliz 2013 a todos!!!! No hay apuro por las respuestas, dentro de un rato empiezo los festejos.


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 1, 2013)

No hace falta maltratar ni matar al pobre minino, basta con un detector y un flash, o un detector y algún sonido, o una tela metálica en la ventana



anthony123 dijo:


> Estoy ahora en una situacion peor... recuerden lo ninfomanas que son las gatas y la dicha esta preñada de como 40 gatos aledaños!



Lo mejor en estos casos... es mudarse


----------

